# Turner Motorsports Car - Rejected



## ///M-Audio (Apr 4, 2008)

I took these shots at Limerock Race Park this summer


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Can you please edit your post to make it shorter?

mw


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

MatWiz said:


> Can you please edit your post to make it shorter?
> 
> mw


I was considering a Speed Reading course to take it all in....


----------



## ///M-Audio (Apr 4, 2008)

Ha,

I just though that the TMS product show case car did not pass mass inspection was funny (notice the red R sticker?) thats FAIL in MA

not a great thing to see if your considering go fast goodies for your car and keep it on the road.. (at least in MA)

I will try and cut the fat in future posts :bigpimp:


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

///M-Audio said:


> Ha,
> 
> *I just though that the TMS product show case car did not pass mass inspection was funny (notice the red R sticker?) thats FAIL in MA
> *
> ...


Ah, you see, that part of information you considered unimportant in your first post??? 

In NY, R means Registered. F mean fail. So in MA F=R??? As in Fail Sox? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

mw


----------



## ///M-Audio (Apr 4, 2008)

MatWiz said:


> Ah, you see, that part of information you considered unimportant in your first post???
> 
> In NY, R means Registered. F mean fail. So in MA F=R??? As in Fail Sox? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> mw


Ooooooo Them there fighting words :violent:

Its not that I though that information was unimportant, I assumed you could read the title and sticker

Did NY win this year?:angel:


----------



## rdkind62 (Jan 11, 2008)

Did it fail because it was hideously ugly?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

rdkind62 said:


> Did it fail because it was hideously ugly?


I think that you are on to something with that.


----------

